# Bringing A Doe Into Heat



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Is there an injection I can give to bring a doe into heat right now? I've read about the CIDRs and PG60 (or 90) but I really don't want to go that route. Is there an injection I can just give and they'll be in heat in a couple of days? 

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can use lutalyse but it doesn't guarantee she will ovulate. It can take up to 14 days for them to cycle too.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes, you can get lutalyse from the vet. If you use it, they may come into heat again in about a week. Breed them on both heats.

It's supposed to take about 48 hours before they go into heat and 56 hours before standing heat. (Mine came in much quicker than that, but they are Nigerians.)


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> You can use lutalyse but it doesn't guarantee she will ovulate. It can take up to 14 days for them to cycle too.


Good point. I was composing when you posted.

I read over my directions and realized I left something out. The information I gave applies IF you give the injection 7-10 days after a heat.

OR......

If you are not giving it 7-10 days after a heat, give them 1 shot. Breed the ones who come into heat. Repeat the injection to any goats that were not bred 10 days after the first shot and they should come into heat.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

What kind of does do you have? Some may not cycle now.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Per Lacie (Little-Bits-N-Pieces):

A way without using CIDRs is:
Day 1: 3cc lute
Day 7: 1cc cystorelin
Day 14: 3cc lute
Day 17: 1cc cystorelin and breed. 
That method has about a 73% pregnancy rate.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

They are alpines. I know they aren't cycling yet that's why I asked if there is anything I can give them.

Thanks for your help! Sounds like a much bigger ordeal than I was hoping for.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

http://www.sheepandgoat.com/news/June2003.html

It might not be an ordeal. The article above describes an "experiment" using only lute. The goats were Boers, not Alpines, but it may be worth a try if getting lute isn't too much hassle.


----------

